# Ammunition for FN Herstal 5.7



## deadeyedoc (Sep 21, 2010)

I just purchased a Herstal 5.7 pistol because I liked the way it shot on the range, but neglected to check out the available ammo and cost. Now I am wondering if there is anything less expensive to use for target shooting. Also is 5.7 x 28 mm cartridge the same used in the Herstal carbine?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope.... SS197 (blue tip) is probably the cheapest. I buy mine in bulk from Sportsmans guide. With the membership, it's just about as cheap as you can get it.

As far as if it's the same ammo for the PS90... yes it is.


----------

